# Prenatal Vitamins w/DHA



## FTMommie81

Hello ladies.
I've been doing some research but, I need some help. I'm thinking on changing my PNV's. I use to take CVS brand. But, now before ttc again I want to make a change. Which ones are you taking? I research on Nordic and Spectrum. Both seem are great. Thank you ladies. 

Lost my son at 24 wks on May 29, 2012. Born sleeping.


----------



## robinson380

I am finishing off my bottle of New Chapter Perfect Prenatal and switching to MegaFood Baby and Me beacuse the reviews were awesome!


----------



## amjon

I have a prescription one called Zatean that has DHA. I took it my last 2 pregnancies and didn't have an issue with the vitamins (though both ended- one at 27 weeks; the other at about 6 weeks). I started my first pregnancy with some from Wal-Mart (think they were generic) and they were very inexpensive. I would have continued those if I didn't get the prescription ones for free from my employer.


----------



## lxb

I'm taking New Chapter Perfect Prenatal. No issues. And you can take it with empty stomach too!


----------



## Emmy0320

I've been taking Vitafusion gummies. They have DHA and I didn't have any problems with stomach upsets. You can buy them at CVS or Walgreens by us. Good luck!

So very sorry for your late loss. =(


----------



## dodgercpkl

I've switched all of my vitamins (including prenatal) to the active forms of the vitamins. I've read too much about folic acid being a synthetic and what troubles that can cause. I'm also positive for the MTHFR mutation which makes my body much worse at processing folic acid then 'normal' people (which is actually how I found out about the differences in vitamins. I urge everyone to do a search on natural vs synthetic folic acid and see if that doesn't make you want to switch what you are taking too!

I'm currently taking Emerald Labs Prenatal Multivitamin. It's got all active vitamins in it. :)


----------



## amjon

dodgercpkl said:


> I've switched all of my vitamins (including prenatal) to the active forms of the vitamins. I've read too much about folic acid being a synthetic and what troubles that can cause. I'm also positive for the MTHFR mutation which makes my body much worse at processing folic acid then 'normal' people (which is actually how I found out about the differences in vitamins. I urge everyone to do a search on natural vs synthetic folic acid and see if that doesn't make you want to switch what you are taking too!
> 
> I'm currently taking Emerald Labs Prenatal Multivitamin. It's got all active vitamins in it. :)

I've been prescribed Folgard in addition to the regular prenatal. The doctor mentioned it's been shown to help with that, so I assume it's the natural version.


----------



## dodgercpkl

amjon said:


> I've been prescribed Folgard in addition to the regular prenatal. The doctor mentioned it's been shown to help with that, so I assume it's the natural version.

I'd still be avoiding it personally because the ingredients list shows it as folic acid and not L-Methyltetrohydrofolate. I can only guess that the docs are looking at the short term of getting more folic acid into the system and not the long term of the potential problems that can be caused by the build up of unused folic acid or the byproducts that the body doesn't use. For me, it's just useless because I process so little of it. I'd much rather have the stuff that I know my body can use right away.


----------



## allyc024

Hey there, just wanting to ask how those prenatal vitamins (Emerald Prenatal) worked for you?? I just bought some and with all the research i have been doing, I have yet to find any bad reviews.. :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

They worked pretty well for me. I've ended up switching to Thorne Basics Prenatal because my Endo wanted me to since Thorne Basics is on a list of prenatals that have been tested for metal content and passed. There isn't anything KNOWN to be wrong with Emerald Labs Prenatals, but they haven't been tested for metal content and my Endo was leary about that. 

Everything I've read and seen though indicates that Emerald Labs is a great choice and if I forget to re-order my Thorne Basics, then that will be my back up of choice. The only slightly negative that I can say is that in that moment that they are on my tongue before I swallow them, they do leave a bit of a funky taste in the mouth. Thorne Basics doesn't do that, so it's something to consider. :) Hope that helps!


----------

